# Umstellung Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 1680x1050 = Unscharf! Warum?



## Tempelritter (9. September 2010)

*Umstellung Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 1680x1050 = Unscharf! Warum?*

Hallo,

also in HD-Auflösung absolut sauberes Bild und keine Probleme.
Jedoch wenn ich auf weniger gehe (z.B. 1680x1050) wird das Bild absolut unscharf.
Kann ich das irgendwie korrigieren (ist über DVI angeschlossen)!
Bildschirm ist Samsung 2450.


----------



## Kaktus (9. September 2010)

*AW: Umstellung Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 1680x1050 = Unscharf! Warum?*

Jeder TFT kann nur seine native Auflösung wirklich scharf darstellen. Und in deinem Fall... 1920x1080 ist 16:9 und 1680x1050 ist 16:10. Das Bild ist bei dieser Umstellung noch verschoben. Kurz, so kannst du keine scharfe Auflösung erzeugen.


----------



## Tempelritter (9. September 2010)

*AW: Umstellung Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 1680x1050 = Unscharf! Warum?*

aha, dazu noch eine Frage: wenn ich jetzt was in niedriger Auflösung zocken möchte, wie gehe ich dann vor, habe ich dann praktisch das gleiche "verschobene" Phänomen?


----------



## Kaktus (9. September 2010)

*AW: Umstellung Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 1680x1050 = Unscharf! Warum?*

Du musst eine 16:10 Auflösung nehmen. Allerdings wäre die nächst kleinere die man Auswählen kann 1280x720. Also deutlich kleiner. Da wäre das Bild nicht verschoben, aber noch verschwommener. 
Im Grunde kannst du gar nichts machen außer damit leben wen dir die Leistung für die Full HD Auflösung fehlt.


----------



## Tempelritter (9. September 2010)

*AW: Umstellung Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 1680x1050 = Unscharf! Warum?*

hm ok, merci dir!


----------

